# Rescued----euthanize #21068 = insanity



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh my......he's gorgeous!!!! 

Hopefully one of the rescues will be able to take him quickly!!


----------



## Luvmygoldens2 (Dec 31, 2009)

I live about 45 minutes from Sanford, NC. I called and they said that he isn't available until Monday. I will contact a few of the Golden Retriever rescues to see if someone can help. I am willing to help short term, but cannot keep him since I already have two cats and a 10 month old puppy. I also work full time and can't take on any more responsibilities.


----------



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

*Bless you and 1000 good karma chips to your account*



Luvmygoldens2 said:


> I live about 45 minutes from Sanford, NC. I called and they said that he isn't available until Monday. I will contact a few of the Golden Retriever rescues to see if someone can help. I am willing to help short term, but cannot keep him since I already have two cats and a 10 month old puppy. I also work full time and can't take on any more responsibilities.


I was a little panicked and you've made me feel so much better. I sent a PM to Carolina Mom who really knows the rescue community in North Carolina. Since she's so familiar with the process, I'm thinking she'll provide a good suggestion.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

If he's not available until Monday, he is most likely still on the "stray hold" and his owners might show up.
If not, I'm sure one of the rescue groups would take him since he sure looks like a pure golden to me.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

My now ex-boyfriend is heart broken to not have Milly anymore, and really wants to get another Golden. I know he was going to start thinking about breeders and buying a puppy, but he sure did love that Milly was a rescue. I'll send this to him right now. He's located in the DC area, and I don't know if they adopt out of state, but he's a fantastic dog owner. We'd have to find a way to arrange transportation if he wanted him.

Sending it to him right now.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I also think it's sad when they just give them a number. I don't help in shelters... but is it really difficult to just give them a name?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I am so tired of seeing so many dogs getting ready to be put down. It makes me so sad, leaves me heartbroken, and feeling helpless. JUST RANTING i know.....sorry...having a bad day.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I checked CFGRR's mail, nothing has come through for this guy yet.

Ordinary Ellen pm'd me asking which NC GR Groups to contact-told her NRGRR in Raleigh is the closest group, then the Charlotte Club, Triad GRR would be next.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Mssjnnfer said:


> I also think it's sad when they just give them a number. I don't help in shelters... but is it really difficult to just give them a name?


NRGRR and CFGRR pull from one of the same shelters here in NC-at this shelter, if a dog has a name that indicates it was an Owner Surrender/turn-in. The strays are all given numbers, really sad, isn't it?

*JAX'S MOM-*
*I am so tired of seeing so many dogs getting ready to be put down. It makes me so sad, leaves me heartbroken, and feeling helpless. JUST RANTING i know.....sorry...having a bad day. *

It is unreal the number of Goldens and other purebred dogs that have been turned into area shelters here in NC this year. If you look at just about any Golden Retriever Rescue site you will see a wide selection of availble Goldens for Adoptions. The number of Senior Goldens that have been taken into Rescue this year by the groups is probably record setting numbers for them. 

I don't even want to know the number of mixed breed dogs that are being put down each week at shelters within the state-it's heartbreaking. 

Here in NC there is a large problem with pets not being spayed/neutered by their owners, part of it is due to the economy, many people can not afford to provide the necessary care for their animals and the other part is that there are a lot of irresponsible pet owners here in many counties.


If one or the other continues, there will never be enough people to adopt or Rescues to handle them all.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

OrdinaryEllen said:


> I was a little panicked and you've made me feel so much better. I sent a PM to Carolina Mom who really knows the rescue community in North Carolina. Since she's so familiar with the process, I'm thinking she'll provide a good suggestion.


*fostermom is with NRGRR in Raleigh, NC, she is another good contact for the NC Rescues if you need help too besides myself. *


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*CarolinaMom*

CarolinaMom

Has Neuse River been contacted for Rusty (Ordinary Ellen gave him that name-he has no name)?
Let me know what I can do!!

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Sanford, NC | 21068

21068

Lee County Animal Services & Shelter
Sanford, NC
919-776-7446 
[email protected], [email protected]


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> CarolinaMom
> 
> Has Neuse River been contacted for Rusty?
> Let me know what I can do!!
> ...


*Karen, NO IDEA, I'M WITH CFGRR.*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I will contact Neuse*

I will contact Neuse River


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> I will contact Neuse River


Do-as I said in my email to you, I can't remember for sure if this boy's info has come through to the GRR Groups or not. I think it did, but there have been so many this week, it may have been over looked.

Most likely NRGRR is on top of it already, but you never know.

He's a handsome boy!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

He's gorgeous. Thanks to all who are working to make sure this sweetheart doesn't fall between the cracks.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What a beautiful boy. Keeping my fingers crossed for him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

bumping for this boy.

I emld. Neuse River.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

He's really beautiful! Hoping to hear good news on him soon!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping him up!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bumping up.


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Aug 2, 2007)

MillysMom said:


> My now ex-boyfriend is heart broken to not have Milly anymore, and really wants to get another Golden. I know he was going to start thinking about breeders and buying a puppy, but he sure did love that Milly was a rescue. I'll send this to him right now. He's located in the DC area, and I don't know if they adopt out of state, but he's a fantastic dog owner. We'd have to find a way to arrange transportation if he wanted him.
> 
> Sending it to him right now.


It will probably make more sense for your ex-boyfriend to contact GRREAT, the golden retriever rescue group that operates in the DC area. 

GRREAT - Golden Retriever Rescue, Education and Training


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Any news on Rusty today?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldensGirl*

GoldensGirl

I emld. Neuse River Golden Ret. Rescue yesterday-have not heard anything.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> GoldensGirl
> 
> I emld. Neuse River Golden Ret. Rescue yesterday-have not heard anything.


Thanks for the update. Hoping to hear soon that he is in safe hands.

Lucy


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

He is still on petfinder, and has been updated with an injured rear leg.... This sweet boy came to us with an injury to his back right leg and will more than likely require surgery to be healthy again. 

What rescues have been contacted?

I emailed the wonderful woman at GRRCC who helped with Amber...hopefully she'll know if the rescues are aware...


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Just got a response:

Dawn, this is the first I've heard of/seen this dog. There've been no other e-mails about him. He is a beautiful dog -- sort of far away from ALL the GR rescues in NC. I think this is technically Neuse River GRR's "territory," so I will forward this to them.

Hopefully this will help...I have offered to evaluate and transport if needed.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

NRGRR is taking him as soon as his stray hold is up. We have transport set and will get him as soon as he is available.

There is a contact that works at that shelter who emails us any time there is a golden there.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

SOOOOO glad you e-mailed them!!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Great news!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

By the way, his rescue name will be Dalton.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Awesome name!!!!! Yay NRGRR


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Such great news! Thanks for helping this guy....


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Wonderful news. A big thank you to all who have/will help. Wonder what is wrong with his leg.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom and Neuse River*

*Fostermom and Neuse River:*

Bless you for saving Dalton!! 

He is one handsome boy and his names suits him!!:wavey:


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

yea!!! second chance for a beautiful boy! Have a good life Dalton! Thanks to all.


----------

